# Neuer PC, frisch aufgesetzt, welche Treiber/Programme?



## Gazelle (23. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,
habe folgenden PC gerade zusammengebaut:
i3-2120
AsRock B75 Pro-3M
Samsung 830 128 GB
G-Skill 8GB
LG GH24 NS

Habe bereits SuperFetch, Prefetch und Defragmentierung deaktiviert und AHCI aktiviert, sowie Treiber für Devolo und das AsRock Board von der DVD installiert, sowie avast! Free Anti-Virus und den Adobe Reader X...

Soll ich alle Treiber am besten updaten und wenn ja wo und welche Programme würdet ihr mir noch empfehlen?

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße, Gazelle


----------



## TempestX1 (23. September 2012)

Welches Betriebssystem? Welche Hardware ist noch verbaut (Grafikkarte?)

Soundkartentreiber gibts hier : Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber 2.70 zum Download für Windows 8 und Co
Aktuelle DirectX Version hier : Download: DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtime - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Wichtig sind unteranderem die Windows Updates, die Updates für die Windows Updates und natürlich die Updates der Updates für Windows Updates - bekommst du alles bei Microsoft Update (und die unzähligen Neustarts bitte nicht vergessen).

Brennprogramm ist soweit CDBurnerXP gut, falls du öfters CDs brennen müsstest.
Mit CCleaner kannst du unnötige Dateien von deiner Festplatte schnell putzen.

Eventuell findest du noch ein paar aktueller Mainboard Chipsatztreiber auf der ASRock Seite (habe lieder nur für das B75 Pro3 was gefunden http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B75 Pro3/?cat=Download )

Browser deiner Wahl (IE9, FF, Opera,  Crome, Safari ... etc...)


----------



## Gazelle (23. September 2012)

Betriebssystem ist natürlich Win7, Chrome hab ich schon installiert, keine Grafikkarte (onboard)...

Wichtig ist mir auch noch, da die SSD die einzige Festplatte ist:

- Leidet die Performance, wenn man Dateien auf der SSD speichert und wieder löscht und speichert und wieder löscht...?

- Welche Dateien/Programme außer Defragmentierung/Echtzeit-Backup (wie macht man ein solches Echtzeit-Backup, bzw. wie kann man es ausstellen? Ist eine Systemsicherung       sinnvoll?)/Löschprogramme sollte man noch NICHT auf der SSD installieren? Vorerst sollten die 128 GB für Metin2 und lediglich Office und Internet sowie Musik reichen...

- Ist der CCleaner und gleichartige Programmem sinnvoll, wenn man eh nicht Defragmentieren soll??


----------



## TempestX1 (23. September 2012)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Betriebssystem ist natürlich Win7, Chrome hab ich schon installiert, keine Grafikkarte (onboard)...
> 
> Wichtig ist mir auch noch, da die SSD die einzige Festplatte ist:
> 
> - Leidet die Performance, wenn man Dateien auf der SSD speichert und wieder löscht und speichert und wieder löscht...?


Performance nicht, aber SSDs haben eine "begrenzte" Anzahl von Schreibzyklen. Also sie altert etwas wenn sie beschrieben wird. Aber normalerweiße sollte das nicht so viel ausmachen außer du machst Videoschnitt/Audiobearbeitung sehr viel. Am besten immer ein paar GB Platz lassen, da die SSD selbst regelt das die selbe Zellen nicht 1000x beschrieben werden sondern unter allen Zellen gleichmäßig verteilt wird damit die SSD länger hält (das geht natürlich nicht wenn diese bis oben hin vollgepackt ist, da bereits Daten auf den Zellen sind und nicht mehr verfügbar sind bis eben die Daten weg sind).



> - Welche Dateien/Programme außer Defragmentierung/Echtzeit-Backup (wie macht man ein solches Echtzeit-Backup, bzw. wie kann man es ausstellen? Ist eine Systemsicherung       sinnvoll?)/


Die indexierung kannst du noch abschalten (Computer > rechtsklick auf die SSD > Eigenschaften > und dann ist irgendwo was von Indexdienst - haken raus machen. (Kann grad nicht nachgucken bin grad in Linux).



> Löschprogramme sollte man noch NICHT auf der SSD installieren?


Ist doch auch nur ein Programm. Das Löschprogramm löscht nur nicht mehr benötigte Dateien also keine Sorge. Es ist eher schon gut, da der frei gewordene Speicher wieder zum Beschreiben frei wird und somit die haltbarkeit etwas verlängert (siehe erste Zeile). Das heißt aber nicht das du das jeden Tag/Woche etc. ausführen brauchst.



> Vorerst sollten die 128 GB für Metin2 und lediglich Office und Internet sowie Musik reichen...


Müsste auch locker hinhauen.



> - Ist der CCleaner und gleichartige Programmem sinnvoll, wenn man eh nicht Defragmentieren soll??


CCleaner löscht nur nicht benötigte Daten, das ist kein Defrag Programm. Defragmentieren solltest du natürlich nicht.


----------



## Gazelle (23. September 2012)

Habe die SSD auch nicht großartig formatiert, nutze den kompletten Speicher, habe wie Quantenslipstream empfiehlt bei der Installation einfach auf weiter geklickt!

Resume:

- Indexierung abschalten! Für was braucht man die Indexierung, bzw. weshalb kann ich sie abschalten?
- laut Elementardrache soll man keine Löschprogramme installieren ([Anleitung] SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows):



Elementardrache schrieb:


> *Handhabung*
> Es gibt ein paar Punkte, die im normalen Betrieb berücksichtigt werden müssen.
> 
> 
> ...




Die weiteren möglichen Konfiguration lasse ich jetzt vorerst außer Acht.


Wobei ich noch "Probleme" hatte bei der Installation:

Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren: Finde „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOp timizeFunction“ NICHT!
TRIM-Befehl nutzen:: Muss ich noch überprüfen!
Readyboost/Readydrive deaktivieren (Vista und 7): Finde die Datei unter dem angegebenen Pfad nicht!​


----------



## TempestX1 (23. September 2012)

Hier ist von 





> die Daten sicher löschen


 die Rede. Spricht nach dem Löschen wird diese nochmal mit 101001110 überschrieben damit diese nicht mehr rekonstruierbar ist (was nur für HDDs gilt). Sowas sollte man natürlich nicht benutzen. CCleaner ist eher ein Programm das eigentlich nichts anderes macht als die Daten in den Papierkorb zu verschieben. Da werden keine Daten nochmal geschrieben bzw. "sicher gelöscht". Von "sicheren Datenlöschern" sollte man natürlich die Finger lassen.



> Indexierung abschalten! Für was braucht man die Indexierung, bzw. weshalb kann ich sie abschalten?


Die Indexierung legt eine Datei an in der (grob?) gespeichert ist in welchem Verzeichniss die ganzen Dateien liegen damit, falls du über Windows eine Datei suchst, diese schneller finden kannst.
Installierst du z.B. ein Programm/erstellst eine Datei wird diese auch in der Indexierungsdatei mit eingetragen. Wird diese gelöscht wird diese dann zusätzlich auch in der Index Datei wieder entfernt. usw. usf. Also eigentlich nur noch weitere schreibzyklen auf deiner SSD.


----------



## Gazelle (23. September 2012)

Was sind denn Programme/Befehle/Dateien die mit 101001110 überschreiben und somit sicher löschen?

Also Indexierung bedeuten mehr Schreibzyklen, also auf lange Sicht "leidet" die Performance im Gegensatz dazu, wenn man es deaktiviert hat?



Gazelle schrieb:


> Wobei ich noch "Probleme" hatte bei der Installation:
> 
> Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren: Finde „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOp timizeFunction“ NICHT!
> TRIM-Befehl nutzen:: Muss ich noch überprüfen!
> Readyboost/Readydrive deaktivieren (Vista und 7): Finde die Datei unter dem angegebenen Pfad nicht!



Wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## TempestX1 (23. September 2012)

Ob Trim benutzt wird kannst du auch mit dem Programm CrystalDiskInfo auslesen. (Eigentlich ist das immer automatisch in Win7 aktiviert wenn du es neu installiert hast. Falls du von HDD auf SSD gewechselt hättest und das OS von der HDD einfach 1:1 kopiert hättest z.B. mit einem Backup Tool müsstest du manuell "nachoptimieren". Aber generell sollte man AUF KEINEN FALL ein 1:1 Backup von einer HDD zur SSD durchführen. Lieber die Arbeit machen und Windows sowie Treiber und Programme neu installieren. Ist auch besser für die SSD).

Boot-Time... schaue ich vll später mal in Windows nach.

Falls du die aktuelle PCGH vor dir hast - von Tipp 29 halte ich eher nix da die komprimierten Dateien auch wieder entpackt werden müssen um auf diese zuzugreifen (auch wenn dies im RAM laufen sollte - das weiß ich leider jetzt nicht genau).



> Was sind denn Programme/Befehle/Dateien die mit 101001110 überschreiben und somit sicher löschen?


Dateien bestehen bekanntermaßen aus 1er und 0er. Sagen wir mal du löscht eine Datei. Diese siehst du zwar nicht mehr im Dateimanager aber sie ist (obwohl gelöscht) meistens noch auf der Festplatte vorhanden, da diese nur als "unsichtbar" markiert werden. Früher hatte man dann eben die Sicheren löschprogramme verwendet um eben die "unsichtbare Datei" mit Zufallsdaten zu überschreiben damit diese nicht mehr rekonstruierbar ist. Bei SSDs ist das nicht möglich da immer eine andere Speicherzelle für das Schreiben verwendet wird. Also das "sichere Löschprogramm" wird nie die Daten überschreiben können welche gelöscht wurden, weil die SSD einfach eine andere Speicherzelle für den nächsten Schreibvorgang verwendet.
Die Aufgabe die gelöschten Dateien auch wirklich von der SSD zu verbannten macht (größtenteils) die automatische Garbage Collection welche in den aktuellen SSD von Werk aus dabei ist (also direkt im SSD Controller) somit brauchst du dich darum nicht zu kümmern. Trotzdem wird eine SSD nie sicher gelöscht und das kannst du auch mit Tools nicht machen (außer es wird - in deinem Fall - eine 128GB große Datei erstellt welche die ganze SSD beansprucht, was wiederum für die SSD schädlich ist), also es ist möglich das man deine gelöschten Dateien wieder rekonstruieren kann.



> Also Indexierung bedeuten mehr Schreibzyklen, also auf lange Sicht "leidet" die Performance im Gegensatz dazu, wenn man es deaktiviert hat?


Performance soweit nicht aber eher die Haltbarkeit, da eben Daten zusätzlich geschrieben werden (auch wenn der Index Dienst jetzt nicht so viel ausmacht. Ich schalte jedenfalls generell aus - egal ob HDD oder SSD). Das Suchen über den Windows (Desktop-)Suchdienst dauert dann zwar (etwas) länger aber ehrlich habe ich bei meinem Rechner noch nie nach einer bestimmten Datei suchen müssen, da ich weiß wo ich was gespeichert habe.


----------



## Gazelle (23. September 2012)

Ja die neue PCGH werde ich mir im Laufe der Woche noch zulegen, habe nur die 09/2012 daheim [Tipp 29 nicht]

Mit dem Rest kann ich soweit auch etwas anfangen, *vielen Dank* an der Stelle schonmal für deine Hilfe Tempest 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sonstiges:* 

Gibt es denn sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps, die ich beim Neubau beachten sollte?

Habe z.B. im Bios den CPU Lüfter des EKL Alpenföhn Civetta von "Full On" auf "Automatic Modus" und darin "Level 1" gestellt, der Lautstärke halber.
Probleme mit der Temperatur werde ich bei der CPU [auch wenn Metin gezockt wird] in meinem Cooler Master Elite 430 mit vorne und hinten einem Enermax TB. Silence wohl nicht bekommen?


----------



## Festplatte (24. September 2012)

WinRAR würde ich noch installieren zum entpacken!


----------

